# Magic Mushrooms



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I might be trying some next week. I need some suggestions on what bands or movies that I should watch during my trip. I heard that a trip last six hours; so, I have a lot of time to fill.

I will not listen to these bands:

Dave Matthews
Phish
Grateful Dead
Pink Floyd


But I will consider:

The Doors
Led Zep
Beatles(late-'60s)
Iron Butterfly
Cream
Aerosmith('70s stuff)
Jimi Hendrix


I will most likely listen to:

Mad Season
Tool
Monster Magnet
Kyuss
Pearl Jam
Soundgarden(Badmotorfinger)

For movies, I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

My friend took some and almost died. So I have really negative view on taking any type of drug. All I have to say is whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Please tell me you aren't serious! I know this is going to sound like one of those hackneyed anti-drug ads, but doing any of this stuff and talking about doing it when there may be ****ing cops browsing forums who can find your ip address is just ****ing dumb! I'm not calling you dumb, but you need to do some re-thinking. Suppose you have a bad trip and wind-up killing yourself in the process? I don't think whether your listening to *Pink Floyd, Led Zepplin* or *N'Sync* is really going to matter a whole lot. Drugs are no good, pal. My advice is not to do them to begin with. Kick the habit before it even begins. :xbones:


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

She must of took a lot. The person I know, said that he took too much once and freaked out. I'm only trying a small dose.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

She took about a half not even. My advice don't. As much as people like to say it will not harm you it does. Life is for living and you have to respect your body. I have smoked weed and most say it was not worth my time or energy. Drugs only lead to other drugs and so on.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

A little, a whole lot doesn't matter. You might just start with a small amount, but once your brain turns to petroleum jelly someone can offer you more, and thinking you can handle it, you take it. Thats all I'm going to say on the subject. Take my advice if you wish, if not its been nice posting with you if your trip doesn't go the way you planned.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

The "keyword" is might. I haven't decided on doing this yet.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

My advice is don't. Don't even think about it either. It is not worth the trip. But if you do do it and something happens you should have someone their who is "sober" enough to contact help.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Lilith and Sinister make good sense. But, if you insist give "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" a whirl. I think Johnny Depp might have been 'shroomin' it whilst in production - his Wonka is one bizarre character!

Hey, Floyd and the Dead are great!


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

not something i ever thought about doing so i am not sure waht to suggest


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I've eaten shrooms a bunch of times with no ill effects. You just gotta learn what sensations you're comfortable with. You can definitely have a bad time of it if you eat too many, so if you must do it, take it really slow. Also, they take some time to kick in (ingestion is a very slow way to reach a high), so wait an hour after you eat them before eating more. You'll know when you've eaten enough.

Music is music and it's not going to have some ethereal effect on you just because you popped a few caps. Mushrooms are much more visual. Just steer clear of movies with really heavy or scary content. I made the mistake of watching "The Devil's Advocate" my first time, and I wasn't ready for it. But it's different for everyone.

Take it slow, take it easy, and don't take it alone. Or don't. It's your call.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I've never been someone into drugs .. except the ones perscribed by my Doctor, but I wouldn't recommend it to anyone .. that from seeing things that can happen when you do. But, it all comes down to what you choose ultimatly .. kinda surprised you asked .. it's your decision.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Pete said:


> I've eaten shrooms a bunch of times with no ill effects. You just gotta learn what sensations you're comfortable with. You can definitely have a bad time of it if you eat too many, so if you must do it, take it really slow. Also, they take some time to kick in (ingestion is a very slow way to reach a high), so wait an hour after you eat them before eating more. You'll know when you've eaten enough.
> 
> Music is music and it's not going to have some ethereal effect on you just because you popped a few caps. Mushrooms are much more visual. Just steer clear of movies with really heavy or scary content. I made the mistake of watching "The Devil's Advocate" my first time, and I wasn't ready for it. But it's different for everyone.
> 
> Take it slow, take it easy, and don't take it alone. Or don't. It's your call.


Well why take them? What is the purpose of risking your life when you don't have to? I have seen many people take them and then they come out of it acting like idiots. I guess it depends on the person but even so I will never risk my life with drugs again.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Some people take them to escape reality, others take them in the hopes of feeling something akin to a religious experience (much like Native Americans with their peyote). Whatever the reason, it's not for me to judge.

Congratulations on choosing never to do drugs again. For some people, that's the right path. For others, it may not be.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

i guess he had a bad trip.............i hope not though .......lil worried now


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Everyone's metabolism is different, one thing might be fine for one person and lethal for another. 
I have a perscription for vicodin, if I take a whole tablet it will put me to sleep and that is what a lot of people tell me happens to them.
But my wife can take a whole one and it doesn't phase her in any way. 
On the other hand, I usually take 1/2 half a tablet of vicodin and sometimes it makes me hyper.

I've seen people tell their friends *"go ahead and try it, it won't hurt you"* and then when they get unexpected results the people will say *"you must have done something wrong"*.
Friends like that I don't need. 
I don't believe in telling anyone how to live their life, but I would be real cautious with what I put into my body, you never know what will happen.

OK, Preach time is over.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

strange1 i wasnt promoting or endorsing drugs ... i dont do drugs i was just saying ....havent heard from him in awhile ...i hope nothing bad happened


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Sorry kryptonoff, it wasn't directed at you.

Didn't mean to offend anyone, you have my sincerest appologizies. 

I was just giving my opinion on drugs, I neither endorse or promote drugs either.

Again my appologizies.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

He's fine... trust me.

And on that note, I'll be closing this thread before it gets out of hand.


----------

